# 6 month puppy - Always Seems Hungry!!



## ctracey (Feb 23, 2021)

We have a healthy 6 month puppy who gets to run around in the park about twice a day, which another casual walk during the day. We are feeding her kibble above the amount that it recommends on the pack, we are using Fourthglade kibble. She weighs about 15kg, but she seems to look thin and is always asking for food. Luckily we are not feeding her anything from the table so it's not that she is begging for our food, but just goes to eat the empty bowl and has a bit of a whine. Just wanted to check if I need to change her diet or increase her food. 

We are feeding about 400g of kibble a day.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would just start slowly increasing her food, until you find the right amount.


----------



## GlennD (May 10, 2021)

Does she get a regular dewormer? Intestinal worms can effect healthy weight gain. At 6 months old our female sounds exactly how you described, it turned out we needed a more potent wormer.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I know with Ellie we were nearly doubling what the kibble bag said to feed at the direction of her breeder. I have been told that you pretty much can't overfeed a V puppy and to give as much food as they will eat. They will start leaving food behind when they are full, and their energy level pretty much rules out early puppy-hood obesity. Another note, I would research grain-free diets and a heart disease called DCM. There has been some links with grain-free foods particularly containing potatoes and legumes like pea protein. Seems Fourthglade may be one of the types that fit this profile. Food for thought!


----------

